# Training the same muscle group twice a day?



## Struis (Mar 18, 2012)

Can one train the following way to loss body fat and gain big muscle?
Train high reps with light weights in the morning about 09am and the train the same muscle group in the afternoon 06pm low reps heavy weights, the same muscle group will then only be trained again after 7 days.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 18, 2012)

Why? The same muscle group didn't get a chance to recover from the earlier session yet. I don't get the point. If you wanted to go that route, then maybe something like back in the morning, which also of necessity works biceps, then biceps w/ high rep low weight at night. Seems like too much work and not optimal because the muscle group has trained and then started recovery when you come and in hit it again when its already exhausted but you're still starting cold instead of warmed up.

What is the whole point of this?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 19, 2012)

If anything, you have it backwards.
Heavy first to stimulate growth. Light second to promote blood flow and deliver nutrients.
But, like Sassy said.... why?
Personally I'd go for the light sets the next day, not the same day.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 19, 2012)

This is a BAD idea


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 19, 2012)

I sorta did this a while ago.  I did a Gironda 8x8 twice a day, same routine, to purposely overtrain the target muscle(s) in order to shock them into responsiveness.

I was sore as fuuaaaaaark.  It did what was intended.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 20, 2012)

This makes no sense to me...


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 20, 2012)

Update:

After having replied to this with my Gironda 8x8 experience, I decided to whip it out today for my chest.  Did it at 6:00am, test drove some cars, and just did it again around 7:00pm.  I literally thought my chest was going to rip apart doing 8x8 on cable crossovers.  The pump hurt so bad which made it so good.  Between sets and after completion I would stretch wide then pull in tight and flex to get the blood rushing in.  I had pumps in my chest throughout my entire cardio session and walk home.  Definitely recommended if you haven't done it before.  Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pros train the same muscle group in the same day sometimes too. But they usually hit it differently. Let's say they wanna train back/bicpes, they will train them in the morning with more emphasis on back, and do the opposite in the evening workout. Ben Pakulski talked about it in one of his interviews.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 20, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Why? The same muscle group didn't get a chance to recover from the earlier session yet. I don't get the point. If you wanted to go that route, then maybe something like back in the morning, which also of necessity works biceps, then biceps w/ high rep low weight at night. Seems like too much work and not optimal because the muscle group has trained and then started recovery when you come and in hit it again when its already exhausted but you're still starting cold instead of warmed up.
> 
> What is the whole point of this?



This...Recovery is key. Progress is slow and steady...TAKE YOUR TIME. You can't rush perfection


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

Greg Plitt does this exact thing.  HIgh reps in the mourning and heavy in the evening.  If you haven't tried it then don't give out advice to not try it to someone thinking about it.  Try it, it gives awesome pumps.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess it depends on just how hard you train. You can easily overtrain in one session. Hell, one extended/drop set can result in overtraining if you really push it. If you're splitting up what would be a normal workout, and just doing the heavy stuff in the morning and the light/isolation stuff at night...IDK...it could work really well, I've never tried it. 2 pumps in the same day. You really have to know your limits though. When you want a muscle to grow, you train to stimulate growth. Not to tear it to pieces. One of the most successful mass building routines I've used was 2-4 sets per muscle group, ever other day. So upper body M W F and lower body T R S and sunday off. Ended up being 6-12 sets per muscle group per week, which is what I would normally do anyway, but instead of all being in one hour, it would be on 3 separate days, 3 separate pumps. Worked well for size but you couldn't really hit all angles of the muscle well.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like a bad idea, I wouldn't even train twice a day, different bodyparts. Of course, a chemically enhanced person could handle work loads much bigger and intense and not worry so much about catabolism and an increase in cortisol.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 23, 2012)

Not good and counter productive. Your latter workout within the same day will suffer tremendously as will your body as a whole.


----------



## freddym (Mar 23, 2012)

everyone trains their own way, but this great group of athletes has put up some awsome results since the 60's..

Bulgarian Training Methodology
Everyone has heard of the Bulgarian training method and in fact people use the phrase "Bulgarian weightlifting/weightlifters" to support everything from nutritional supplements to setups as the new leg training protocol. However, one should be skeptical about people promoting a product or new machine or exercise claiming that the Bulgarian weightlifters use it, because chances are they do not use and would never have any intentions of using it. The main goal of this article is to help people understand the Bulgarian training methodology and the reasons behind it, in addition sample routines will be provided, hopefully with this information it will be easier to see past marketers tossing around the term "Bulgarian" to promote products and weird exercises.The first distinction of a Bulgarian training program is the intensity of the program, the overall lack of variety in exercise selection in the program, and the consistent in the loads throughout the weeks, months, and year. Another major distinction in the training program is there are multiple training sessions per day almost every single day. The Bulgarians believe training sessions should last roughly 30-60 minutes with the average being 45 minutes. The training of the Bulgarians raise a few eyebrows but they have their reasons for creating their program.
Reasons
The psychological and physiological reasons the Bulgarians adapted a multiple session training day and every day training system. One reason is that the multiple training sessions per day with rests in between will allow the athlete to perform their best at each session. Another reason given is that the multiple training sessions help elevate testosterone levels. The theory according to the Bulgarians is that testosterone level peak during training but after 1 hour the levels decline. So they came to the conclusion that multiple training sessions with short rests of 30 minutes to an hour between each session will help keep testosterone elevated and allow faster recovery and better performance. Another proposed reason for the long training days almost from 7 am to 10 pm is to make sure the athletes are not doing activities that are detrimental to their recovery and progress. It has been suggested that famous Bulgarian coach, Ivan Abadjiev, wanted longer training sessions to help control his socially and physically so they would not harm their weightlifting career and progress. Whether this was the main reason behind the long training sessions no one really knows, as of now it is just speculation.
Program Layout
Bulgarians varied their loads through the months though. Bulgarians would have a loading month and unloading months in the program. The loading months were usually 3 weeks of intense training, high volume and intensity, followed by 1 week with light or moderate loads. Similarly when an unloading month was planned there would be in a month 3 weeks of light or moderate loads and 1 week of maximum loads. So some could say there was a method to their madness. Even though the Bulgarians planned the their program for the workouts out in advice there was flexibility when it came to intensity. An athlete never knows at what intensity they will be able to perform until they begin lifting. If an athlete is unable to reach their maximum intensity that means it is possible the athlete is fatigued and needs improved recovery measures.
In Review
In review the Bulgarians favored training daily with multiple training sessions per day. The suggested reasons for this type of training were physiological, elevated testosterone, and potentially psychological/social, although the social aspect was never truly confirmed. Below you will find two sample routines, the first sample is a general routine and the second sample is a specific routine taken from someone's planner.

*Session 1*(Mon, Wed, Fri)*Time**Exercise*9:00-9:30Front Squat9:30-10:00Break10:00-11:00Snatch11:00-11:30Break11:30-12:30Clean and Jerk12:30-13:00Front Squat*Session 2*(Mon, Wed, Fri)16:30-17:30Clean and Jerk17:30-18:00Break18:00-19:00Snatch19:00-19:30Front Squat19:30-20:00Pulls*Session 2*(Tue, Thu, Sat)9:00-9:30Squat9:30-10:00Break10:00-10:45Power Snatch10:45-11:15Break11:15-12:00Power Clean12:00-12:30Front Squat12:30-13:00Pulls


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 24, 2012)

Front squats 3 times in 1 day?.. that shits for the birds!


----------



## freddym (Mar 24, 2012)

i dont think all those bulgarians said,  this trainings for the birds, while setting a world record, or getting the olympic gold medal hung around their neck..


----------

